# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Sản phẩm trị nám tàn nhang Beauty Super

## nghiagend12

*Sản phẩm trị nám da Beauty Plus
*
*Viên uống trị nám da *  - *BỔ SUNG NỘI TIẾT TỐ-DƯỠNG TƯƠI SÁNG DA BODY*

*THÔNG TIN VIÊN UỐNG*


Giá bán: 559.000 đ / hộp 30 viên

Liệu trình: 6 hộp xấp xỉ 3 tháng
Sản xuất: Công ty TNHH Công Nghệ HERBITECH

Quy cách: Hũ 30 viên nang cứng

Giấy phép số: 11970/2019/ĐKSP


*HƯỚNG DẪN DÙNG MỸ PHẨM TRỊ NÁM TÀN NHANG BEAUTY SUPER*

Đối tượng sử dụng: Nam/Nữ tuổi từ18 trở lên

Liều sử dụng: Thường ngày uống 2 viên, sáng 1 viện trưa 1 viên( uống trước khi ăn 30 phút hoặc sau khi ăn 1 tiếng). Nên ăn nhiều rau quả và uống nhiều nước mỗi ngày. Nếu quên uống hãy uống 2 viên vào buổi tối trước khi ngủ

Liệu trình: Dùng thường xuyên trong 2 - 3 tháng đặng có kết quả tốt nhất. Sau khi đạt thành quả như,  mong đợi hãy dùng liều duy trì 1 viên/ ngày. Hoặc uống duy trì 1-2 đợt/ năm, nhằm cung cấp đầy đủ dưỡng chất cho da và cơ thể

Mỹ phẩm trị nám da, bổ sung hóc môn Beauty Super giúp đào thải các chân nám từ sâu bên trong. Ngăn ngừa những hắc sắc tố melanin loại bỏ các vết nám, sạm, tàn hương.  Hơn nữa bổ trợ thêm collagen cho da cùng những chất chống oxi hóa. Giúp tăng cường độ ẩm, độ đàn hồi của da, ngăn chặn các tác nhân gây hại từ môi trường và tia UV mang đến để bạn làn da tươi sáng, mịn màng và bóng ẩm

*Tham khảo thêm* *một số* *viên uống giúp trắng da mặt beauty plus*  

*THÀNH PHẦN SẢN PHẨM DƯỠNG DA BEAUTY SUPER*

Viên trị nám bổ sung hormone Beauty Super với yếu-tố từ 100% từ tự nhiên quý hiếm. Các thành phần này được nhập khẩu từ Nhật Bản Có chức năng trị nám da và tăng cường hormone cho cơ thể nữ giới:

 + Cao đương quy - “Nhân sâm của nữ giới”: Trong đương quy gồm có những chất như: courmarin, sacharid, axit amin, sterol… cùng khá nhiều vitamin và khoán chất khác.  Đây là những chất có tác dụng làm bổ huyết thúc đẩy lưu thông máu. giúp nâng cao vận hành tuần hoàn máu trên da, làm trắng da, giảm vết khô nứt và loại bỏ đi các vết nám, tàn nhang. Kích thích sự hoạt động của da giúp da luôn khỏe mạnh 

+ Thục địa là cây thuốc quý có tác dụng bổ thận dưỡng huyết khí, ích tinh làm đẹp da và đen tóc
 Chiết xuất Cỏ Ba Lá Đỏ chứa hợp chất Phytoestrogens, Isoflavone các hợp chất này có liên quan đến cấu trúc hormone nữ, cải thiện nội tiết tố cho cơ thế. Có tác dụng rất chất lượng lên sức khỏe của phụ nữ sau tuổi 30 và giai đoạn mãn kinh. Ngoài ra Chiết xuất Cỏ Ba Lá Đỏ còn có tác dụng  trong việc chống ung thư và phòng chống bệnh tuyến tiền liệt

+ Tinh chất mầm đậu nành chứa hoạt chất chính isoflavon. Ngoài ra nó còn chứa các chất sau: chất béo chưa bão hòa, những vitamin, khoáng chất, carbohydrate kết hợp.. Có công dụng cân bằng hormone, làm đẹp da, phòng ngừa các vết nám sạm tàn hương và mụn trứng ca. Giúp làm trắng tóc và làm giảm và phòng ngừa quá trình lão hóa, phòng chống ung thư
+ Chiết xuất từ cây ngũ vị tử có tác dụng chống oxy hóa mạnh mẽ. Hạt của quả ngũ vị tử chứa phần lớn lignan đây là nhóm hoạt chất phytoestrogen, đem lại khá nhiều bổ ích về mặt sức khỏe. Có năng lực chống lại tổn thương gan, điều chỉnh chức năng tim mạch, thuộc tính chống viêm….



*KẾT QUẢ SẢN PHẨM MANG LẠI:*

*NHỮNG VẾT NÁM SẼ CÓ TÍN HIỆU MỜ DẦN KHI DÙNG 15 TỚI 25 NGÀY. HIỆU NGHIỆM QUA MỖI GIAI ĐOẠN VÀ CÓ THỂ NHÌN THẤY ĐƯỢC. KẾT QUẢ SẢN PHẨM CỦA CHÚNG TÔI LUÔN MANG LẠI SỰ VỪA Ý CHO NGƯỜI DÙNG. ĐÓ CHÍNH LÀ NIỀM NIỀM VUI CỦA CHÚNG TÔI*

*ĐỐI TƯỢNG SỬ DỤNG SẢN PHẨM TRỊ NÁM DA BỔ SUNG HORMONE BEAUTY SUPER?*


- *PHỤ NỮ SAU SINH:* Bình-ổn hóc-môn, ngăn viêc sản sinh sắc tố Melanin. Làm tươi sáng da và loại bỏ lão hóa, giúp da căng mịn tự nhiên.
- *NGƯỜI BỊ NÁM, TÀN NHANG:* Khi sử dụng sản phẩm giúp những gốc nám trở nên suy yếu, không phát triển và lan rộng.  Những vết nám, sạm, tàn nhang sẽ ngày dần suy yếu và  mờdần

- *CHỊ EM DA ĐEN DI TRUYỀN:*  Làm đẹp sáng trắng và láng mịn da, nâng tone màu, giúp da toàn thân sáng trắng tự nhiên và điều màu.

- *CHỊ EM SUY GIẢM HAM MUỐN VỢ CHỒNG:* Cân bằng hormone để thân thể, cải thiện Hormone sinh lý nữ, giúp bớt căng thẳng , rã rời, ngủ ngon, ý thức sáng khoái từ đó cũng cải thiện làn da sạm nám

- *NGƯỜI TIẾP XÚC NHIỀU VỚI ÁNH SÁNG*: Chống lại tác hại của tia UV, ngăn chặn sinh ra hắc tố Melanin gây sạm da và phòng ngừa ung thư.


Mỹ phẩm Thảo Mộc Beauty Super - Loại mặt hàng Trị nám da da-Bổ sung hormone có yếu-tố chiết xuất 100%  từ thảo mộc. Có công dụng làm mờ các vết nám và tàn hương trên da, cung cấp thêm nội tiết tố cho cơ thể lâu dài ổn định cho người sử dụng. Ngoài tác dụng trị nám da và tàn nhang Beauty Super còn có công dụng làm đẹp da cung cấp độ ẩm nuôi dưỡng làn da với chỉ sau 20 - 25 ngày dùng

*CHỨNG NHẬN SẢN PHẨM TRỊ NÁM BEAUTY SUPER AN TOÀN*

Sản phẩm mỹ phẩm trị nám da Beauty Super có đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm định chất lượng sản phẩm an toàn như Giấy công bố mỹ phẩm, Giấy chứng thực lưu hành… giấy chứng nhận sản phẩm đủ tiêu chuẩn lưu hành trên thị trường.

*CÔNG DỤNG CHÍNH CỦA SẢN PHẨM SÁNG DA BEAUTY SUPER
*

 ✓  Chống nắng  đề phòng và giữ gìn da dưới tác động của môi trường ánh nắng mặt trời, ngăn chặn ung thư da

✓  Tăng cường collagen và vitamin nuôi dưỡng và làm trẻ hóa làn da, chống lão hóa. Tăng thêm tuổi thọ cho da

✓  Bổ sung thêm hormone nữ.

✓  Chấm dứt tình trạng bốc hỏa tại bước tiền mãn kinh.

✓  Đem tới làn da nõn nà, tươi sáng

✓ Bổ trợ thêm độ ẩm, giúp da có độ đàn hồi tốt luôn trắng mịn và ẩm mượt
✓  Nâng cao collagen

✓  Cải thiện hiện tượng khô hạn, giảm thèm muốn.

✓  Điều chỉnh sinh lý nữ

✓  Đặc trị nám


Lưu ý: bạn nên mua sản phẩm trị nám da Beauty Super chính hãng tại đây. Đặng tránh mua phải hàng nhái hàng kém chất lượng sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe. Chúng tôi nhà phân phối bắt đầu sản phẩm viên Uống Trị Nám Da Beaty Super cam kết bảo đảm chất lượng sản phẩm và ích lợi cho quý khách khi mua hàng của chúng tôi

_Xem thêm:_ *[replacer_a]*

----------

